# Rejected Employement Visa



## heyya2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello, 

So I have been rejected twice now by the MOL due to security reasons, I am a 19 year old female working for a Vet Clinic, Previously I was working with another Clinic and was given my Visa with no issue. After resigning and beginning work at the new company I am rejected due to security reasons, so now I do visa runs and allowed with a Visit Visa with no issues, I am wondering why I would be denied my employment visa but not visit, I am an Australian National, and don't know what the issue could be. I went to one office and said they could not help and that i should go to the MOL in Qusais and go to the CID office there to check what the problem may be. What exactly could it mean I am a security risk, if my employment visa has been denied twice due to security reasons, but i have no problem going in and out of the border. What exactly could be the reason they wont allow my Employment Visa?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

What a bad week for you, first the ashes and now this.


:second:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly no one can tell you apart from the MOL and/or CID, so you will ahve to go and ask them. But in the meantime, bear in mind that you are working illegally without a permit.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

So, did you 'go to the MOL in Qusais and go to the CID office'?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you have Arabic roots, sometimes that causes problems in getting security clearance. 

I am guessing that you needed security clearance as you were joining a govt. clinic? Did your previous job require a security clearance?


----------



## AG11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Guys..It is such a relief to know that it is not just me who is facing this trauma on visa issues for UAE. Well my issue is not resolved yet but i would want suggestions and advice's after i share my story.

I decided to start a company on a partnership in dubai back in march 2015, i frequently visited dubai before that for initial work process documents stuff to be done for this business.
i was travelling on my current Pakistani green passport digitized etc..ones everything was done i applied for 1 month visa and got approved. i stayed there worked and applied for residence visa which was in fujaira as our company was free zone fujaira based trade licence. everything was going as planned.. But I got rejected when applied for residence visa stating that i need to get a verification for my passport from Pakistani embassy which is because i have a single name which was written under SURNAME category and Given name category was left empty and father's name was filled.

Well i got that immediately form Pakistan embassy of UAE as i was there i did it myself and submitted.. meanwhile i was waiting to get it approved my visit visa expired and i had to come back..then after 5 days i get an email from PRO saying that my visa has been rejected due to security reasons..!! and then from there onward it started.. i applied again after a week for visit visa it got rejected due to security and even now after 2 months later i applied it is the same result which is now..

My life and business is hanging in between and i don't know what to do ..infact i have decided to close down the company for which i need to go atleast. Im already living in kuwait and i'm a resident here in kuwait still i have faced this..for a fact my records are clear and there are no liabilities on me .

Please help or advice me a action to be taken.


----------

